# Hesket Jock



## Ddraig_wen (23 June 2017)

Looking for any info on Hesket Jock. Believe he has a bit of a reputation. He's a fell pony, about 11yrs old by now. May or may not have been gelded


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 June 2017)

Have you 1st checked with the FPS to see when last transfer took place?


----------



## Ddraig_wen (23 June 2017)

I know where he is now I think, but he's out on loan somewhere not with the last transfer. Any info on what he's been up to from 09-16 would be great though


----------



## HBB (29 June 2017)

There was a rather long contentious thread on the Fell Pony FB page all about Jock. I am not sure if it is still there or if the OP deleted it? The OP was trying to rehome him and was throwing a lot of allegations about.


ETA: Part of the post is still there. Join The Fell Pony Group on FB and use "search" for Hesket Jock. Hope that helps.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/3037395023/


----------



## Ddraig_wen (30 June 2017)

Thanks.

I know where he is currently and it's info on his 'reputation' is what I'm looking for. 

I met him on the beach and he was being quiet and seemingly well behaved. It didn't seem to tie with what the rider told me they had been told about him. It may well all be true though lol who knows


----------



## HBB (30 June 2017)

Ddraig_wen said:



			Thanks.

I know where he is currently and it's info on his 'reputation' is what I'm looking for. 

I met him on the beach and he was being quiet and seemingly well behaved. It didn't seem to tie with what the rider told me they had been told about him. It may well all be true though lol who knows
		
Click to expand...

Yes it will be true. He was a very talented pony destined for the top but also very troubled. Never wanted for anything in his life, started correctly with professional producers that specialised in Fells & Natives. Worked beautifully when he was good but then explosions for no apparent reason, everything checked and nothing found. He was then gelded to see if that made a difference but it didn't. 
Glad to hear he is with someone who is aware of his "personality".


----------

